# Adresse in Adresszeile lassen und trozdem linken !



## Crazy_down (6. April 2005)

Hi hir, ich habe mal ne frage,
Wie macht man, das wenn ich z.b. den Link
www.adresse.de habe
und in der adresszeile soll er aber anzeigen, www.nicht-die-richtige-adresse.de
gibt es da eine möglichkeit ?

wie macht de.vu das ?
wenn ich mich da anmelde steht imemr der de.vu Link egal auf welchen Webspace die seiten liegen.

Danke schonmal !


----------



## Gumbo (6. April 2005)

Ich verweise dich mal auf ein verwandtes Thema: Weiterleitung mit fester Adresse in der Adresszeile


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. April 2005)

> de.vu


Nanu? Seit wann funktioniert das denn wieder? 

Soviel ich weiss, kann man bei .vu einstellen, ob die Seite in einem Frame angezeigt und die Adresse in der Adressleiste somit unverändert bleiben soll oder ob eine Weiterleitung zur gewünschten Seite erfolgen soll.


----------



## Crach (6. April 2005)

ja schon..nur bringt das mit den Frames nicht viel..
(da zeigt er immernoch überall "C:\bla..\index.html" an ..obwohl er bei allen "www.bla.de" anzeigen soll)

gibt es da auch eine JavaScript-Lösung? ..irgendeine möglichkeit mit der man die addy oben ändern kann ohne dass er gleich versucht auch die neue addy oben zu laden..und diese zu öffnen?


----------



## c2uk (6. April 2005)

Zum Glueck gibt es keine andere Loesung, jetzt stell Dir mal vor, jemand kopiert z.B. die Deutsche Bank Seite 1zu1, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass wenn jemand seine Kontendaten eingibt diese nicht an den deutschen Bank Server geleitet werden, sondern an eine Email gesendet werden, na dann mal Prost Mahlzeit (fishing oder wie das jetzt wieder heisst, funktioniert doch so, oder?)

 Das mit den Frames ist so, innerhalb des Frames aendern sich die Seiten, aber oben bleibt immer die Adresse des Frames, da Du jetzt die Frameseite Lokal laedst hast Du dort natuerlich C:\...

  Laedst Du diese Frameseite (als index.html gespeichert) jetzt aber z.B. auf Deinen Webspace mit der Domain www.meine-seite.de dann bleibt auch dieses solange in der Adresse wie die Frameseite geladen ist. Links werden dann innerhalb des Frames ausgefuehrt, also wenn Du dann einen Link zur Deutschen Bank machst, wird die zwar geladen, aber oben in der Adresse steht immer noch www.meine-seite.de


----------

